# Forza 3 Questions



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Got Forza 3 for christmas and loving it but:

How do you access the drag strip without goin online? And also the test track? Cheers:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I test most of my motor's on the drag strip, Click on the motor and then test drive, there are two different drag strips with different distances (Benchmark ring has one) HTH


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice one ill give it a try :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Sedona Raceway, it's listed there.


----------

